

XHTML and CSS Embarrassment - akitaonrails
http://www.akitaonrails.com/2008/1/11/xhtml-and-css-embarrassment
How I was embarrassed by 3rd party badges at my website. Am I missing something?
======
olavk
He seem to believe that valid XHTML will render the same in all browsers. If
only it were so easy!

For example the Flash-trick that he talks about is just a script that writes
the embed-tag through javascript. The only advantage is that the page now
validates, since the validator doesn't execute javascript. The actual HTML
rendered by the browser is still contain the embed, so obviously it will not
render any differently.

Its just a pointless pursuit of validation for the sake of validation.

~~~
eru
And I thought browsers deciding on the best way to render was the key strength
of HTML.

